# Ft Morgan area Flounder June 8-15



## OzarkGigger (May 28, 2013)

I am on vacation in the Fort Morgan area June 8-15, 2013. I would like to go Flounder gigging! I am a very successful Ozark Stream Fish gigger. My boat has the past 2 Missouri state records (just to brag). I have never been flounder gigging, but don't think I would get in anybody's way. If you have a spot or 2 on your rig, I would be willing to split costs. You can reach me via email ... [email protected].

Ken Rowland

Of course I would reciprocate the trip back in the Ozarks!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

OzarkGigger said:


> I am on vacation in the Fort Morgan area June 8-15, 2013. I would like to go Flounder gigging! I am a very successful Ozark Stream Fish gigger. My boat has the past 2 Missouri state records (just to brag). I have never been flounder gigging, but don't think I would get in anybody's way. If you have a spot or 2 on your rig, I would be willing to split costs. You can reach me via email ... [email protected].
> 
> Ken Rowland
> 
> Of course I would reciprocate the trip back in the Ozarks!



You do any beach or kayak fishing Ken? I'm going to be in Ft. Morgan that week too from outside Little Rock. We'll be headed out around 3AM and going through Pine Bluff Talulah LA. I'm bringing a kayak and we'll be renting two additional yaks for bay and nearshore fishing. We'll also be doing some shark fishing, mostly at night. Send me a PM if you'd like get together for some fishing. If you see a grey Honda Pilot with a blue Kayak on top, that's probably me. :thumbsup:


----------



## OzarkGigger (May 28, 2013)

I will be there with a kayak and am considering my options. I really want to go Flounder Gigging. I know the weather plays a big a role in floundering just like fishgigging here in the Ozarks, but I am hoping to get a chance to go.

As far as shark fishing goes I might be interested...


----------

